# Adding camo cloth to outside of hull....can this be done?



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

That was OSWLD's old 13'...I think I recall him saying that bubbles formed underneath due to the cloth and if he had to do it over he would change some things...you should PM him or hope he sees this thread.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Go plaid...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Go plaid...


Nice!!!

I'll get all the Birkenstock-wearings ducks in a swarm!

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Any fabric can be sealed in epoxy.
Surface preparation is the whole game.
Sanded and cleaned of all dust and grease,
absolutely dry, epoxy is applied to the hull with a roller.
Fabric is pressed into the epoxy with the same roller.
More epoxy is applied to the fabric.
Then just before the surface coat hardens
another coat of epoxy is applied with a foam roller.
Then repeated just before hardening 2 more times.
Try it on a test piece to learn the procedure.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I thought I saw a gheenoe on the forum that had a layer of camo cloth glassed over the outside of the hull.
> 
> Does anyone know how this is done?


The boat that I believe you are talking about was done in the mold. They shot clear (I believe gel coat) and then layed the fabric in the mold. After that the standard layers of glass. 

IMO, if you are going to camo an already built boat use spray paint in flat colors. If you want it to last longer you can always clear coat it but that will add a little shine to it.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Great input from all as usual..

I send a PM to OSWLD for info on his hull, so hopefully he'll post here. Tom, thinking back I think you were right about how that was done.

Anyhow, here's my thoughts on paint vs what I'm thinking of doing. The paint thing is relatively inexpensive, I'd need a primer to cover up the faded blue that's on there now, prolly $40, then prolly $50 in rattle-cans will cover the outside. I would definately need to add a clear over the top, and would need to cut it to make it dull. I've camo'd a ton of stuff freehand and it's come out great, for example the "Thunder Chicken Express" from head to toe:










But I might like to do something a little different on this boat. 

If I want a camo pattern like M.O. Duck Blind, for example, Styx River makes stencils, which would add $70 to the total. 

Or, I could get the camo cloth for probably ~$50 from here: http://www.snydercreek.com/Fabric.asp and do what I'm thinking. I have a call in to them, and the owner has done something like that but he's not in today so I'm waiting for a call back to get some info from him. I'd still have to add a base coat, and then a clear or epoxy over the top. 

Really I don't think either would be much difference in overall cost. I'd like to go with whatever would be most durable. Just the sides on the outside of the hull would be done. 

I am a little concerned with scratching through the clear and tearing the cloth up if I go that route...

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Epoxy ain't cheap... 

Spray paint is, and is faster and easier to touch up if scratched.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Epoxy ain't cheap...
> 
> Spray paint is, and is faster and easier to touch up if scratched.


What's your guess as to how much it'd take to wet out the cloth and cover it up with a few coats??

-T


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

"Tom, thinking back I think you were right about how that was done."

he is correct. he did it when he worked for Harley. The problem he had was that the fabric would not soak up the clear so he had air bubbles.


maybe use a slow cure epoxy and steel wool it to get it dull.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

1/2 gallon of epoxy, but then you'd have to cover that with a UV barrier.
Sunlight eats epoxy after long term exposure if the epoxy is not protected.
So you still end up with the expense of a finish coat.
Go with the paint.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> 1/2 gallon of epoxy, but then you'd have to cover that with a UV barrier.
> Sunlight eats epoxy after long term exposure if the epoxy is not protected.
> So you still end up with the expense of a finish coat.
> Go with the paint.


Another brainstorm bites the dust.....  

Rattle-can here I come...

-T


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> > 1/2 gallon of epoxy, but then you'd have to cover that with a UV barrier.
> > Sunlight eats epoxy after long term exposure if the epoxy is not protected.
> > So you still end up with the expense of a finish coat.
> > Go with the paint.
> ...



thats what we do.... [smiley=smashfreakB.gif]


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Camo-clad which is close to a wrap on a skiff...but the camo-clad is a little thicker. might also be less than you think...
We have a G-man done like this


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

If you're going for a advantage max look, I suggest marsh grass base color, oilve drab, and black for the fades.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Camo-clad which is close to  a wrap on a skiff...but the camo-clad is a little thicker. might also be less than you think...
> We have a G-man done like this


Yeah, was thinking of that, but wonder how well that stuff would hold up??

-T


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

three duck seasons and very little wear...
worth it to me IMHO.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Ya'll did it to me again...I had no idea what you were talking about'
Good thing this is the internet and I can go find what I don't know...

              http://www.camoclad.com/boatcamokits.php

                                                    ;D


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have done this before but I used a burlap type of material. I used cheap fiberglass resin, spread it on the boat and pressed the material to it. Then I got smart and spread more over top to make sure it would stay...stupid! Can you say MIRROR. I think the ducks could see it from Canada!

Ground it off and redid it but this time I did not go over top. 

If you are going to cover your boat in some type of material you need to be safe. By that I mean the burlap type of material soaked up water and weighed a ton - no problem for the big water jon's - could be trouble for a 13'er.

In the long run, paint is probably still the best option - unless you camo that thing up and put a for sale sign on it right before duck season.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

yeah i guess i'm a little late on this one. but i di mine in the mold with camo bed sheets from bass pro. i sprayed clear gel then rolled in the cut-to-fit cloth with the clear then sprayed a base tan behind it. it made for a heavy, yet sturdy hull. but i did get a lot of air bubbles in it due to the density of the cloth.

if i were to do it again, i would just wrap it. even if it does wear over time, its a duck boat, call it good. i just know they say a wrap is only as good as the finish underneath it. so it has to be smooth. thats just what i'm told


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I am willing to bet epoxy soaked cloth of any type will add significant weight to a small hull, especially the cotton based fabrics. I like the stencil and paint idea. That way, you can get the "newest" cool stencils in 3-4 years when it needs touched up. 

Nate


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Tom,

Yes ,but adding a cloth fabric with epoxy will add weight and be a mess to apply to curved surface with any compounding radii. Look at camo Chromaveil under clear gel coat. Chromaveil is best used in the initial lay-up. Just Goggle Chromoveil. You can have a custom image printed on the fiberglass veil clothe too. Say a logo for example. If you are going over existing gel coat you will need to sand and prime over the existing gel since it contains a wax. I would apply a peel ply to the final coat remove the glossy finish (reflection). 

The easiest method would be Krylon can flat camo from a local source with a few creative stencils hand cut or cut by a friend at a sign shop with a tangential knive cutting a thin poster board.

Lastly, you can always wrap it. 

Joe


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Tom,
> 
> Yes ,but adding a cloth fabric with epoxy will add weight and be a mess to apply to curved surface with any compounding radii. Look at camo Chromaveil under clear gel coat.  Chromaveil is best used in the initial lay-up. Just Goggle Chromoveil.  You can have a custom image printed on the fiberglass veil clothe too.  Say a logo for example.  If you are going over existing gel coat you will need to sand and prime over the existing gel since it contains a wax.  I would apply a peel ply to the final coat remove the glossy finish (reflection).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Joe. 

The Krylon wheels are already in motion....


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

No problem, worth noting, if you use Krylon camo flat and later decide to make it shiny/glossy, simply wet sand with 600 or 1000 grit and clear coat. It will shine like a new coin.

Joe


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Just throwing my thoughts into the mix...

There is this forum called "refugeforums.com." It is all about duck hunting. Any way there is this sweet camo job, that I am planning on doing on one of my boats...

the following link should take you to the page, and the post number is #1386.

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=602498&page=70


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Just throwing my thoughts into the mix...
> 
> There is this forum called "refugeforums.com." It is all about duck hunting.  Any way there is this sweet camo job, that I am planning on doing on one of my boats...
> 
> ...


Reminds me of what I did on the old 15 footer: 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1195247626

I still have that setup and may well wind up using it again as it worked so good. But am still looking to rattle-can camo the outside.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

i got some cool 3 stage camo stencils from this website. i did my airboat with them and turned out pretty cool. just sprayed a base camo behind it then i airbrushed the stencils. you could just spray them if you were goin the rattle can route.

http://www.camoextreme.com/camouflage_stencils.htm


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup, those are the Styx River ones, they look like they do a great job. 

-T


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Tom,

I should have clarified...I was speaking about the paint job, and not the grass set up....the guy used raffia (sp?) grass as his "stencil" for the paint job.

Sorry, for the confusion.


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

has anyone done camo clad? How easy does it go on and are there lots of bubbles and smoothing issues?

I'm kind of torn between camo clad and quality stencils/paint.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Camo clad is more durable than you think and it was easy to put on if your used to doing applying decals etc.
If not, buy it and have a local sign shop stick it on for you. if they mess up, then they can buy you some new ones...lol
Camoe clad is on a G-man and like I said, it's doing it's job fine.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Camo clad is more durable than you think and it was easy to put on if your used to doing applying decals etc.
> If not, buy it and have a local sign shop stick it on for you. if they mess up, then they can buy you some new ones...lol
> Camoe clad is on a G-man and like I said, it's doing it's job fine.


I could be wrong, but doesn't the camo-clad have a shiny finish? If hunting is what you're after, what good is camo if it's glossy???

If someone just wants the boat to look cool in a camo finish, then it's no big deal. And I'll admit the camo-clad looks cool. 

This is a duck hunting boat, nothing else, so I'm looking for the flattest, no-glare finish around. 

I don't think it's necessary, but I'd rather do the sides with a big, thick nap roller just to break up the surface than take any chance of having a smooth glare finish flare birds. 

Again, I've never seen the camo-clad on anything but trucks so I could be wrong. 

-T


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

It's got a flat finish...
http://www.eastcapecanoes.com/gladesmen-duck-video-flash.html
You can see the camo clad in this video..





> > Camo clad is more durable than you think and it was easy to put on if your used to doing applying decals etc.
> > If not, buy it and have a local sign shop stick it on for you. if they mess up, then they can buy you some new ones...lol
> > Camoe clad is on a G-man and like I said, it's doing it's job fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Now I could be totally off base but most of the sticker type camo is made from printing on vinyl. It is true that the ink may be flat but when printed it still has shine to it. 

It can certainly be used but you have to decide what your final goal is. As seen in the video, he put it on the hull of the boat - reflecting down but then covered the top with the a blind. If you are going to use a blind then you could, in reality, paint the boat any color you want. If no blind is intended then you have to do something else.

Use a good quality paint as the base color and paint the boat. Then take stencil of some sort (you can buy them or make your own) and spray pain the boat.

If you do some planning you will be amazed how nice of a camo job you can do.


----------



## BigSkyDave (Oct 18, 2011)

*Then there's visqueen*

If you really wanna hide a boat for duck hunting just drape it in visqueen. Figger out some way to hold it on in the wind - bungees, clamps etc. As long as the boat's color isn't real bright the boat will just disappear into the water and environs. Carry a blaze orange flag to ward off boaters.

Now some will say your rig looks like a pile of construction waste. Do not be detered. The ducks can't see you, especially in your bargain visquen poncho. 

Works for open water lay out shooting on a low profile boat.

And it all removes easily for fishing.

You're welcome.


----------

